# Kenmore Washer - Agitator not moving



## gdoucette (May 27, 2010)

The washing machine (Kenmore direct drive) in my rental unit is down, just as my tenants are leaving. I'm trying to diagnose the problem, and the probable cause, so I can determine whose going to pay for the parts/repair.

Here's the scoop ... when the machine runs, the agitator doesn't move, although I can hear the motor running. The agitator will move freely (but not overly loosely) by hand. Is it a bad coupling? Would this be caused by overloading?

Being a DIYer, I want to try to fix it myself ( I've rebuilt dryers, but haven't tackled a washer yet), but need some advise on where to begin.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gdoucette (May 27, 2010)

I have now completed the repair. All was successful, but I thought I'd follow-up by saying ... the problem was definitely from overloading! Anyone who knows what the drive coupler is all about will know that usually as the part wears out the prongs start to get mangled. This washer was only a few years old, and when I got to coupling ... I noticed that the part looked brand new, but on closer inspection the body of the part that seats on the motor shaft was broken in half through the thickest part of the plastic, causing the motor shaft to rotate freely. That must have been some wicked load of laundry they were trying to move to break it like that ... guess who's paying for the parts? :thumbup:


----------

